# Omg!!! Check Out This Supercharged!!! Wide Body!!! 740i!!!



## BARRY E36 M-325 (May 29, 2004)

OMG!!! CHECK OUT THIS SUPERCHARGED!!! WIDE BODY!!! 740I!!! DOES ANYONE HAVE SOME SPARE MONEY LYIN' AROUND???

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...item=4548593169&category=6009&sspagename=WDVW


----------



## U2fanatic (Feb 11, 2005)

Cool but I doubt it gets 500 horsepower!! :dunno:


----------

